# 1930 elgin motorbike?



## tobytyler (Feb 13, 2012)

i bought this bike from a gentelman in ny state it was his fathers pride and joy  he found a photo for me of his dad on his new bike in 1930 i told him i would try to restore it . remove the brown paint that was on the bike at the time well this is as good as it gets should i do a repaint or leave as is what do you guys think also looking for the correct saddle any one have one thanks toby tyler


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 13, 2012)

I like it the way it is. Most Elgin's came with Troxel saddles and that one might be a Messenger. Otherwise it looks great and after all restoration can get expensive.


----------



## Twinbar (Feb 18, 2012)

*Family History*

You have done a great job preserving this bike and having the family history.  Sit back and admire your great Elgin...


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 18, 2012)

The pictures kinda blurry and I'm also getting kinda blind but it looks like the bikes do not match. The cranks, sprocket, stem and saddle are different on both bikes. Otherwise they look the same. Of course those parts could have been changed at some time.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 18, 2012)

The original pic looks like the bike has the usual "star" chainwheel, and the recent photo has a Hawthorne style chainwheel. I have one if you need it. $35 shipped. bri.


----------



## tobytyler (Feb 18, 2012)

thanks for all your input i was able to zoom in on the picture i have in my files and the chain rings are the same then and now but this is the stem that is on the bike now looks like art deco is that correct for the bike? also only two cir#under crank S 6 why is that? thanks toby tyler


----------



## tobytyler (Feb 20, 2012)

hey bricycle here are the pics of the crank S  5 that is all there is can you shed any light on the cir# thank you toby tyler


----------

